

HN Work: Join workflo. - hajrice

Hi. I'm Emil Hajric and Abi Noda is my partner, we're building workflo.<p>http://www.getworkflo.com and our blog, http://www.blog.getworkflo.com<p>Workflo is an easy way to collaborate with your team using a micro blogging platform. Workflo works on a very similar principal to Twitter. Our competitors(Yammer, Presently and HashWork) are cool but they're not really doing what we are. We're revolutionizing the way teams collaborate. We offer todo's, attaching files to your status-updates, and direct messaging.<p>With workflo, it's really easy to set a todo for your teammate. Check this out: "@pg todo: Please see the applications for #ycombinator-project #next-friday" will set a todo for PG telling him to see the applications for the project with the name "YCombinator Project" by next friday.<p>That's just one of the awesome features of workflo. There's a bunch of more cool stuff. We built workflo as a solution to our problem of collaborating and organizing our team online.<p>We're looking for a  good coder/designer. We're developing workflo in PHP/MySQL using the Kohana framework. We're different, we have crazy-good work policies(such as: We record our work, etc..check out blog for more info...). Shoot us an email at emil@getworkflo.com.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable:

<http://www.getworkflo.com>

<http://www.blog.getworkflo.com>

The latter gives: "Error establishing a database connection"

